# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα με σκουπα AEG 1900 W

## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ.

παιδιά καλησπέρα σε όλους . Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει . Έχω μια σκούπα AEG 1900 w και όταν ξεκινάει σε 10'' με 15'' δευτερόλεπτα σταματάει και στο ίδιο χρόνο ξανά αρχίζει να δουλεύει , και μετά πάλι το ίδιο και το ίδιο συνέχεια . ( ο χρόνος σταμάτα ξεκίνα στις χαμηλές στροφές νομίζω είναι λίγο περισσότερος ) έχω κάνει βέβαια όλους τους καθαρισμούς, κάθε βοήθεια θα είναι πολύτιμη.

----------

